# canon 50mm f1.8



## vinski (Jun 22, 2010)

So I purchased this lens with the recommendation of a really good photographer.

I know it allows more light into the frame (which equals better definition?)but what are other significant and insignificant things to know about this lens. Other than it only cost me about 100 bucks!


----------



## usayit (Jun 22, 2010)

Fast Aperture
Prime Lens
One of the best bargains within the Canon line.


Noisey "Zippy" Autofocus motor
Eh.. build quality


----------



## j-digg (Jun 22, 2010)

More light allows for a faster shutter speed.... the large max aperture will also allow you to create a shallow depth of field so you can selectively focus on things.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 22, 2010)

The bad thing is.. you will move around like a frogger game LOL.


----------



## vinski (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright, I guess the prime lens part of it is something I have to get used to... I keep wanting to adjust the focal length. Any particular types of Photography this is ideal for?


----------



## MarkXS (Jun 25, 2010)

primes help you focus on composition. it restricts you to one focal length thus making you move to get your shot.


----------



## dark_shadow (Jun 25, 2010)

The lens is good for low-light photography, portrait, or for creating a shallow DOF.


----------



## vinski (Jun 25, 2010)

muchas gracias!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> The bad thing is.. you will move around like a frogger game LOL.



Not if you understand the uses and characteristics of each particular lens and choose the one that fits the need at the time.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 25, 2010)

Pros for the  nifty-fifty:  Good optics, fast, usable focal length for classic portraiture.  Good value.

Cons:  Cheap construction, slower noisy focus motor, fair bokeh compared to the f1.4 or f1.2L.  

It is a good lens to have around when you need a medium distance prime.  If it is a lens that you use a lot, then for the money, the f1.4 would be a better choice unless you have a need for the f1.2L.


----------



## altitude604 (Jun 26, 2010)

just got mine and so far, been really enjoying it.

it's really helping me get a handle on DOF and making me work on my creative composition. can't beat it for the price!


----------



## AlexL (Jun 26, 2010)

one of my favorite lens because of the price and the photo it can take! However, if you have couple more to spend, you should get the 1.4


----------



## subscuck (Jun 27, 2010)

It's really Canon's best value in a fast prime. Build quality is crap, dropped mine on a padded, carpeted floor and it cracked open. Funny thing is, when I put it back together, it worked for a couple of months then jammed up. It's best quality is that optically, it's really very good. Far better than you'd expect at it's price point. It's down side, other than build quality and very loud, clickety-clack AF, is it won't AF worth a damn in low light when focusing on a fairly low contrast subject. It will hunt and hunt til the camera says "stop it". The Canon 1.4 and Sigma 1.4 don't have this problem. Have fun with it, it's a great lens to learn the ins and outs of DOF and portrait work.


----------



## RL. (Jun 27, 2010)

AlexL said:


> one of my favorite lens because of the price and the photo it can take! However, if you have couple more to spend, you should get the 1.4



is the 1.4 really worth the extra 200-300 bucks?  I know it's better than the 1.8 but does the .4 aperture increase make it worth 4 times as much money?

Im a nub serious question...


----------



## bahandi (Jun 27, 2010)

RL. said:


> AlexL said:
> 
> 
> > one of my favorite lens because of the price and the photo it can take! However, if you have couple more to spend, you should get the 1.4
> ...



From what I've been told, the 1.8 is pretty much on par with the 1.4 in terms of image quality. What you are paying for is better performance in terms of focusing and the superior build quality.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 27, 2010)

RL. said:


> AlexL said:
> 
> 
> > one of my favorite lens because of the price and the photo it can take! However, if you have couple more to spend, you should get the 1.4
> ...


Yes.  It is.  (IMO)

You're not just buying an extra third of a stop... (or whatever it is...)

Build quality is better, AF is better (USM), the aperture has more blades (=better bokeh), metal mount, easier to use focus ring, etc...

Every aspect of the lens is better, except for maybe image quality.  From everything I've heard, the 1.4 and 1.8 are pretty much equal on image quality.


I'm not saying the 1.8 is bad, just that the 1.4 is better - and worth the extra cost, IMO.

If you have the budget, I would go for the 1.4, but if not - the 1.8 is a good lens too.


----------



## subscuck (Jun 27, 2010)

bahandi said:


> From what I've been told, the 1.8 is pretty much on par with the 1.4 in terms of image quality. What you are paying for is better performance in terms of focusing and the superior build quality.


 
You've been told right. To get an optically superior lens, you have to step up to the 50L or Sigma 1.4. Bokeh is better on the non-L 1.4 than the 1.8, but bokeh is really overrated anyway, and newbs put far too much emphasis on it as criteria for lens buying. I'll take sharpness over marginally better bokeh anyday. JMO


----------



## dak1b (Jun 27, 2010)

have fun w/ ur new 1.8! and hopefully it doesn't get stuck on your body or breaks.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have the 1.4 and love it. Better build and super fast focus. Fast lenses also make the viewfinder brighter for composition and focusing...this is often not touched on. There are many journalists who like fast primes for that very reason. i also had the 85mm 1.8 which had great bokeh, fasr focus and also better built than the 50mm 1.8.  All of these lenses are great with extension tubes also for macro.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 7, 2010)

The 1.4 has a metal mount.  Im not sure if 1.8 does.  Also you can manually focus it even when the AF is on.  You cant do that on the 1.8 plus the manual focus is a little awkward.


----------



## mmurfitt (Jul 12, 2010)

I had this lens, but sold it about a year ago. It was a real love hate relationship. I loved the lens, I loved using it, I loved the feel of it, but when the aperture was wide open the depth of field is so small I couldn't trust the shot to be 100% in focus, and as I'm a pro photographer I couldn't depend on it..which was a real pity, which is why I sold it.
I'm sure it was just me, but be careful when you're using it with the aperture wide open..
Other than that, it's awesome!


----------



## Bryce (Jul 15, 2010)

My friend just got  a canon camera and someone had that lense for sale for $75 never used and he ended up offering her $50 and she took it. He loves the thing and has gotten some nice shots with it. I tried it and it focused real quick on all targets and took great shots. I have heard there is a part on the inside that may fall off and jiggle in there. I thought the lense was a steal for the nice shots he gets.


----------

